# 2560x1080 Monitor?



## vogelj (26. Mai 2013)

Hallo,

ich überlege mir ein 2560x1080 Monitor zu kaufen.
Reicht eine Gigabyte 7870 Grafikkarte für Spiele wie BF3,GTA3 ... aus, um in der Auflösung zu spielen?

Hat da jemand vieleicht erfahrungen mit?


Oder wär ein 32 Zoll Tv mit 1920x1080 die bessere ALternative?


----------



## mr.4EvEr (26. Mai 2013)

Vom TV würde ich sofort abraten. Die besten Gamingfernseher haben meistens noch einen Inputlag von 20ms, viele sogar einen von 30-40ms. 
Außerdem kann die niedrige Pixeldichte bei 32"@FullHD durchaus störend wirken.
WQHD ist hingegen genau das Gegenteil: Weniger Diagonale bei höherer Auflösung -> deutlich höhere Pixeldichte
Die HD7870 ist für WQHD schon etwas underpowert, da wäre eine HD7950 deutlich sinnvoller gewesen.
BF3 wirst du, vorausgesetzt du hast eine gute CPU, warsch. mit ca. mittleren (bin niedrigen )Details bei aktiviertem V-Sync zocken können.
Bei den WQHD Monitoren wären die Koreakonkurrenten recht interessant: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...ad-27-wqhd-2560x1440-und-s-ips-aus-korea.html
Oder der Dell U2713HM: Dell UltraSharp U2713HM, 27" (210-40661/210-40667) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Leider haben selbst die WQHD Monitore einen relativ hohen Inputlag von 20ms.
Ein deutlich flüssigeres Gamingvergnügen verursachen 120/144hz Monitore. Ich würde an deiner Stelle mal den VG248QE und den VG278HE in Erwägung ziehen.


----------



## vogelj (26. Mai 2013)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Ich habe ein 24 Zoll Monitor und wollte mich ein wenig steigern ^^

Bei den 29 Zoll würde ich mich wenn für ein 21:9 Monitor entscheiden.
Dort ist ist die Auflösung ein wenig geringer als bei den oben aufgeführten oder?

CPU habe ich ein i5-2400@3.1Ghz


----------



## Spitfire2190 (26. Mai 2013)

Kannst die auch nen 144 hz monitor holen und downsampling machen ... ost glaube die beste Alternative


----------



## mr.4EvEr (26. Mai 2013)

vogelj schrieb:


> Danke für die schnelle Antwort.
> 
> Ich habe ein 24 Zoll Monitor und wollte mich ein wenig steigern ^^
> 
> ...




29" ist die übliche Größe für 21:9, die Monitore sind aber erst jetzt im Kommen. Im Gegensatz zu WQHD ist die Pixeldichte bei 21:9 nicht größer.
Die Auflösung beträgt dort 2560x1080. Das ist sozusagen ein gestrecker FullHD Monitor, der die gleiche Höhe, jedoch deutlich mehr Breite bietet.
Die HD7870 (außer du hast die Boost, welche auf Tahiti und somit der HD7950/70 basiert) wird in WQHD zu Kämpfen haben...die Frage ist nur, ob dir das die Leistungseinbußen wert sind.
Hier kannst du deine erwünschsten Settings, Auflösungen etc. eingeben und somit nachschauen, wie viel Leistung dir WQHD gegenüber FullHD kosten würde und wie sehr die HD7950 die HD7870 in WQHD abhängt: VTX3D Radeon HD 7870 Black Edition im Test - Direkter Grafikkarten-Vergleich (Seite 39) - HT4U.net




Spitfire2190 schrieb:


> Kannst die auch nen 144 hz monitor holen und  downsampling machen ... ost glaube die beste Alternative




Downsampling ist eine gute Alternative für mehr Details und Kantenglättungsersatz, jedoch könnte es passieren, dass der VG248QE/VE278HE kein Downsampling@144hz packt.
Downsampling kostet eben auch ordntlich Leistung und letztenendes wirkt das Bild nur detailierter und nicht so gestochen scharf wie bei WQHD.


----------

